# Wood Pre Burning



## supervman (Jun 12, 2008)

I know its' discussed a lot. 
Ritchee seems to be expert on the subject. 

I can't believe there is not a thread or sticky dedicated to it. 

What is/are the preferred methods? 

And how do you extinguish em properly? 

I've bought chips outta the bag and they cook too fast. Tried soaking em and haven't had much luck with that. Prolly just buyin the wrong stuff. 
The tinfoil w holes seems to work pretty good, and I have a stainless box made for it and it's pretty decent but I am going to buy a real smoker. I was thinking GOSM but seems I maybe outta luck there. 

Thanks in advance. 
Vman


----------



## placebo (Jun 12, 2008)

I think this is what your looking for:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...67333#poststop


----------



## 1894 (Jun 12, 2008)

From what my few brain cells distilled from that link and what I've done so far.  I have a peice of durrock that I use for my charcoal chimney to set on. I toss a chunk or two on top whenever I fire it up and take them off when they kinda start burning with flames and set 'em one by one on the cement board. they stop burning pretty quick that way and I ThInK that even if the chunck wasn't well seasoned , it seems to do a good job of finishing that process off. Lot's less billowey smoke and more thin blue followed by the smell of wood burning for a while. seems to have helped the taste of what I cook a lot since I started playing with kinda pre-burning . 
 Of course ,Your Milage May Vary


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jun 12, 2008)

I threaded an Ode to richtee the otha day and I was waiting for him to come and school me but he never showed. Trouble in the woods im told. I used the oppurtunity while heating up a grill to prburn some mesquite chunks just for my seasoning wood with regular coals. I see the need to develope a better way to burn enough wood to use for fuel. After it brned to an outer black I buried them under ash(you could use sand most of us have access to ash) Next day retrieved them and realized I had just made charcoal, well on the exterior im sure about 1 cubic inch at least was still wood.


Used it for my chicken wings today, very happy.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 13, 2008)

When I preburn my chunks, I only pre burn what I need at the time. Usually 2-3 pcs. for the gosm at a time.


----------



## richtee (Jun 30, 2008)

Reported as spam


----------



## bishop916 (Jun 30, 2008)

I used gas grill with smokebox until recently. The soaked chips kinda preburn down as they smoke. If you did it right you end up with a box full of fine white ash! (they won't always give off a visible 'smoke' but they are burning - you can smell it). 

Now i just throw a few chunks in with my chimney starter when I load up another batch of hot coal, and a handfull of chips now and then directly to the fire.


----------

